
Four in 10 Americans Believe in Strict Creationism - macco
http://www.gallup.com/poll/145286/Four-Americans-Believe-Strict-Creationism.aspx
======
jdp23
"the 40% of Americans who hold the "creationist" view that God created humans
as is 10,000 years ago is the lowest in Gallup's history of asking this
question, and down from a high point of 47% in 1993 and 1999."

Here's the trend for the last decade:

2000: 47% God created, 40% evolved with God's help, 9% evolution without God's
involvement

2010: 40%, 38%, 16%

------
macco
I can't imagine this is true. I would say the made up the study to be more
interesting.

~~~
astrodust
The study is true, sadly. If it was about basic geography the results would
have been even worse. A surprisingly large number of Americans cannot find
their own country on an unlabelled map.

